# Scotch Egg Failure



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

Not really sure where this should be posted.

Made some Scotch Eggs in the smoker and totally failed on the runny yolk part.

Started off boiling some eggs for 5 minutes then straight into an ice bath to stop the cooking.








Peeled the eggs and wrapped in some Jimmy Dean's  Hot Sausage that I divided into 6 equal portions of 75 grams.







Once they were all wrapped I hit them with my custom rub.







Into the smoker which is running at 250F. Goal was for them to be in there for 60 minutes.  Just before the end (40 min mark) they were coated in some Famous Dave's Texas Pit BBQ Sauce and after about 10 minutes they were turned and coated on the other side for another 10 min



















Going for the money shots.. until I cut into it.



















I don't know if I boiled them too long or cooked them to long or too hot?

Any suggestions?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2021)

Still looks delicious. Nice job


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2021)

This where a Sous vide would come in on the eggs.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Still looks delicious. Nice job


Thank you.. and I make soft boiled eggs all the time to make Ramen Eggs.. I think I just went too hot or long in the smoker.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2021)

I’d still tear ‘em up.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 22, 2021)

They look absolutely fine to me.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 22, 2021)

Look really good to me.  Nice job.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’d still tear ‘em up.



Thank you!



Winterrider said:


> They look absolutely fine to me.



Thank you!



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Look really good to me.  Nice job.



Thank you!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 22, 2021)

5 minutes is a normal time to boil a done egg, I would bet 3 minutes would be closer to what ya need


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 22, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> ....
> I don't know if I boiled them too long or cooked them to long or too hot?
> 
> Any suggestions?


First off, I would not call them a failure, the eggs look great and I certainly wouldn't turn them down. Nice job.

As for the yolks not being runny, I think maybe 3 minutes simmering and then into the ice bath, like Mike said. My suggestion would be experiment with the cook time for the eggs first before I'd do something different with the smoking.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

mike243 said:


> 5 minutes is a normal time to boil a done egg, I would bet 3 minutes would be closer to what ya need


 It's weird to me as I do 7 minutes on my soft boiled Ramen eggs and they just begin to set.. but Thank you for the information!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> First off, I would not call them a failure, the eggs look great and I certainly wouldn't turn them down. Nice job.
> 
> As for the yolks not being runny, I think maybe 3 minutes simmering and then into the ice bath, like Mike said. My suggestion would be experiment with the cook time for the eggs first before I'd do something different with the smoking.



Thank you ! 

And I will have to give them a go at 3 min next time! Appreciate it!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 22, 2021)

Dang... I don't care who says what I would eat all of those and be waiting for more. Then again, I do like fully cooked eggs.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Dang... I don't care who says what I would eat all of those and be waiting for more. Then again, I do like fully cooked eggs.



Thank you!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 22, 2021)

Tell you what... Screw up*** another dozen of those and I'll meet half way from MPLS area and buy them from you!!!
***Still looks good to me!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Tell you what... Screw up*** another dozen of those and I'll meet half way from MPLS area and buy them from you!!!
> ***Still looks good to me!



Haha! Thank you! 

They're fairly easy to make so it'd probably be cheaper for you to whip some up and enjoy them fresh! 
From what I understand they're not good at being reheated. 
My neighbors were the lucky ones today and got to sample the ones I didnt eat! Haha


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 22, 2021)

She who is in charge hates hard boiled eggs and egg yolk in general. I don't have high hopes for making them lol.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

Haha... that's rough!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 22, 2021)

If it ain't burnt, slap some sauce on them and gobble those babies up.

Steaming eggs takes longer and gives a greater margin of error. Put a half inch of boiling water in a Dutch oven, then add a metal colander with the eggs. Cover and steam over medium heat. You'll have to test the time. More eggs extend the time further.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> If it ain't burnt, slap some sauce on them and gobble those babies up.
> 
> Steaming eggs takes longer and gives a greater margin of error. Put a half inch of boiling water in a Dutch oven, then add a metal colander with the eggs. Cover and steam. You'll have to test the time. More eggs extend the time further.




Haha I ate 2 of them! 

Thanks for the tip about steaming the eggs!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 23, 2021)

Since I hate runny eggs these look fantastic!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Since I hate runny eggs these look fantastic!


Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2021)

They sure look good to me Charlie. I'm thinking 60 min. at 250* may have been to hot for to long a time. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> They sure look good to me Charlie. I'm thinking 60 min. at 250* may have been to hot for to long a time.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank you!

I probably should have went with a 3 min boil time and a shorter time @ 250... guess I'll have to try again!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2021)

WOW ! 


SmokinEdge said:


> I’d still tear ‘em up.


Me too . 
Those look great . I like hard boiled  , but over easy for fried . 
I've always heard soft boiled called a " 3 minute " egg . 
Nice work I'd say .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2021)

*Warning: *Scotch Eggs Make Great Bear Bait !!  Be careful where you store them!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2021)

I have never made them, so I can’t really comment on them.
But even with the yolks cooked they sure look good.
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> WOW !
> 
> Me too .
> Those look great . I like hard boiled  , but over easy for fried .
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *Warning: *Scotch Eggs Make Great Bear Bait !!  Be careful where you store them!!
> 
> Bear


Hahaha! Great advice Bear!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I have never made them, so I can’t really comment on them.
> But even with the yolks cooked they sure look good.
> Al



Thank you AL!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Since I hate runny eggs these look fantastic!



I grew up on Runny Eggs. Soft Boiled, Over Easy and Sunny Side Up. Had a Buddy that would order Sunny Side Eggs, dip out the Yolks with toast and leave the Whites!☺



kilo charlie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I probably should have went with a 3 min boil time and a shorter time @ 250... guess I'll have to try again!



Try 3 minute Eggs and Refrigerate to get them Cold. Wrap and get them in the Smoker. The Sausage will cook but not the Eggs...JJ


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 23, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I grew up on Runny Eggs. Soft Boiled, Over Easy and Sunny Side Up. Had a Buddy that would order Sunny Side Eggs, dip out the Yolks with toast and leave the Whites!☺
> 
> 
> 
> Try 3 minute Eggs and Refrigerate to get them Cold. Wrap and get them in the Smoker. The Sausage will cook but not the Eggs...JJ



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 24, 2021)

may be a failures to you.....But like others...I'd tear them up and not complain.  Waiting to see how you adjust and the results on the next  batch.
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 24, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> may be a failures to you.....But like others...I'd tear them up and not complain.  Waiting to see how you adjust and the results on the next  batch.
> Jim



Thank you! 

It seems the consensus is to do a 3 minute egg and then I have to find the sweet spot of how long it need to smoke for... might be a while before I can test it as there are storms predicted for the next 5-6 days here


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 24, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Thank you!
> might be a while before I can test it as there are storms predicted for the next 5-6 days here


 Yeah as of 7pm this evening I am off for 6 days. And its predicted to rain every day. I'm hoping to be able to squeeze in a little grilling while I'm off. If not I'll claim my territory in the kitchen and run the wife out. 
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 24, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Yeah as of 7pm this evening I am off for 6 days. And its predicted to rain every day. I'm hoping to be able to squeeze in a little grilling while I'm off. If not I'll claim my territory in the kitchen and run the wife out.
> Jim



I was lucky enough to get 3 days of smoking in... now I'll have to work on kitchen recipes or hopefully some quick grilling projects! 

Enjoy your time off!


----------



## krj (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks good to me. You just went from making scotch eggs, to dinosaur eggs. If there are any left you can split them in half, make deviled egg mix with the yolk and then have devilsaur eggs.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 24, 2021)

krj said:


> Looks good to me. You just went from making scotch eggs, to dinosaur eggs. If there are any left you can split them in half, make deviled egg mix with the yolk and then have devilsaur eggs.



That's a brilliant idea! Thanks for sharing that! 

My neighbors benefitted from the "extras" that I had because I was afraid they wouldn't reheat well... but I'm totally going to have to try the Devilsaur Eggs too!


----------



## timberjet (Jun 25, 2021)

this just gave me an idea for deviled scotch eggs. Hmmmm.... they do look delicious but like you I'm a soft boilled guy.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 25, 2021)

timberjet said:


> this just gave me an idea for deviled scotch eggs. Hmmmm.... they do look delicious but like you I'm a soft boilled guy.



Thank you! 

Deviled Scotch Eggs are on my list too! Haha


----------



## krj (Jun 25, 2021)

timberjet said:


> this just gave me an idea for deviled scotch eggs. Hmmmm.... they do look delicious but like you I'm a soft boilled guy.





kilo charlie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Deviled Scotch Eggs are on my list too! Haha




Not a great pic, but these are from a couple years ago. These were hardboiled egg>sausage>rub>bacon>rub, and then smoked for a couple hours. Then I sliced, made half as devilsaur eggs and half as just hardboiled. They traveled so they weren't piping hot to.serve, but even cool and then chilled completely later they were really good.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 25, 2021)

Those look tasty! Thanks for sharing

Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the soft yolk, how well it would sit it a bowl of Ramen! 

So many projects to try!


----------

